# Hermiston Oregon Watermelons Tampered With



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Too Funny!

The new shape will allow placement in Dometic 6.0 refers while conserving space for 6 pack refreshments.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

They are really expensive too!
Popular in Japan!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This would be great to do for pumpkins! A great thing for kids to try and if it works they could set up a cubic pumpkin stand and make a few bucks!

I wonder how they figured out the size of the box required.

Hmmm...


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

[

I wonder how they figured out the size of the box required.

They probably measured one of the watermelons!.............Just kidding.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....for the record.....MOST of the Hermiston watermelons are actually grown in Umatilla/Irrigon (spoken as a former Umatilla girl).










Still, if they get more $$ for them, have at it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> This would be great to do for pumpkins! A great thing for kids to try and if it works they could set up a cubic pumpkin stand and make a few bucks!
> 
> I wonder how they figured out the size of the box required.
> 
> Hmmm...


Square pumkins would be great. Easy front side to carve and it wouldn't lean/roll over on you either.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Crismon4 said:


> ....for the record.....MOST of the Hermiston watermelons are actually grown in Umatilla/Irrigon (spoken as a former Umatilla girl).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Late Aunt and cousins lived in Umatilla, I think some of my cousins still live there. Do you know any of the Wilson's from Umatilla? I remember staying at my cousins house when I was a kid, swimming in the Umatilla river and going rat stomping in the desert at night.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> ....for the record.....MOST of the Hermiston watermelons are actually grown in Umatilla/Irrigon (spoken as a former Umatilla girl).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shh! You'll confuse PDX Doug and mess up his next episode of watermelon throwing


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> ....for the record.....MOST of the Hermiston watermelons are actually grown in Umatilla/Irrigon (spoken as a former Umatilla girl).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Late Aunt and cousins lived in Umatilla, I think some of my cousins still live there. Do you know any of the Wilson's from Umatilla? I remember staying at my cousins house when I was a kid, swimming in the Umatilla river and going rat stomping in the desert at night.
[/quote]

Tricia Crismon? a rat stomper? now I wanna know too!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

3ME said:


> [
> 
> I wonder how they figured out the size of the box required.
> 
> They probably measured one of the watermelons!.............Just kidding.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Where can I find some of the square watermelon seeds?


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

campmg said:


> Where can I find some of the square watermelon seeds?



And what if I swallow one of these seeds - will a _square_ watermelon grow in my stomach


----------

